# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Türkiye'ye Gürcistan darbesi

## bozok

*Türkiye'ye Gürcistan darbesi* 

*25.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Türkiye'nin, Gürcistan ile aldığı ortak karar sonucunda 1995'ten bu yana ambargo uyguladığı Abhazya'ya mal götüren Türk gemilerine el konuluyor*

15 yılda 100'e yakın gemiye el koyan Gürcistan'ın genellikle gemileri iade etmeyip parçaladığı belirtiliyor.

Türkiye'nin Gürcistan ile Abhazya arasındaki politik kavgada net davranmamasının faturası Türk gemilerine çıktı. Abhazya ile toprak bütünlüğü konusunda ihtilaflı olan Gürcistan, Abhazya'ya mal taşıyan Türk gemilerine el koyarak milyonlarca dolarlık zarara neden oluyor. Son aylarda Türk gemilerine yönelik el koyma operasyonlarını hızlandıran Gürcistan'ın 15 yılda balıkçı tekneleri de dahil 100'e yakın Türk gemisine el koyduğu belirtiliyor. Gemileri iade etmeyip parçaladığı belirtilen Gürcistan'ın elinde şu anda 10'a yakın Türk gemisi ve tutuklu durumda 21 personel bulunuyor.

Doğu Karadeniz İhracatçılar Birliği (DKİB) Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Ahmet Hamdi Gürdoğan, *"Abhazya'ya her yıl 100 milyon dolarlık ihracat yapılıyor. Bu sorun çözülmediği için ihracatta yüzde 50 kayıp var"* açıklamasını yaparken, Abhazya milletvekili olan ve aynı zamanda Ekonomiden Sorumlu Komisyon Başkanı Talih Hötüç'e göre ise Türk tarafı bugüne kadar Gürcistan'a el koyduğu gemiler ve personelin iadesi için 100 milyon dolara yakın ceza ödedi. Karadenizli işadamları sorunu Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'e götürürken, CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart da cuma günü konuya ilişkin bir soru önergesi ile sorunu Meclis'e taşıdı.

*21 personel tutuklu*

Türk gemileri tam 15 yıldır Abhazya'nın bağımsızlığını kabul etmeyen Gürcistan'ın Abhazya'ya yönelik ticareti engellemek için yürüttüğü politikalarla karşı karşıya. Türkiye, 1995'den bu yana Rusya ve Gürcistan ile aldığı ortak karar sonucunda Abhazya'ya ambargo uyguluyor. Ancak Türkiye diğer taraftan da ticari ilişkilerini sürdürüyor. Türkiye Abhazya'ya yılda 100 milyon dolarlık ihracat yapıyor. Türk gemileri Trabzon Limanı'ndan Abhazya'nın başkenti Suhumi'ye giderken ya da dönerken güzergah üzerinde Gürcistan'ın hücum botlarına yakalanıyor. Türkiye'nin uyguladığı ambargo nedeniyle Abhazya'ya mal götüren gemilerin varış noktası Rus limanları olarak gösteriliyor.

Yakın zamandaki ilk el koyma olayı 15 Ağustos gecesi sabaha karşı gerçekleşti. Gürcü hücum botları, Densa şirketine ait Panama bandıralı Buket adlı gemiyi Sinop açıklarında durdurarak, 13 Türk ve 4 Azeri personeli ile birlikte Gürcistan karasularını ihlal ettiği gerekçesiyle alıkoydu. Diğer olay ise 19 Ağustos gecesi yaşandı. Reha Aldin Gemicilik Limitet şirketi'ne ait Afro Star isimli Kamboçya bandıralı kuru yük gemisi Abhazya'nın Sohum Limanı'ndan aldığı hurda yükü ile Hereke Limanı'na hareket halindeyken yine Sinop açıklarında, Gürcistan hücumbotları tarafından durduruldu ve 7 mürettebatı ile birlikte gemiye el konuldu.

Gürcistan'ın Abhazya'ya yönelik baskıları sadece uluslararası karasuları ile sınırlı da değil. Gürcistan'da bulunan ya da giriş yapan Türk işadamlarının Abhazya'ya seyahat ettikleri ortaya çıktığı anda hapse atılan Türk işadamları bulunuyor. 

*Sorun giderek büyüyecek*

Abhazya Milletvekili Talih Hötüç'e göre eğer Türk yönetimi çözüm üretemez ise sorun giderek daha da ciddileşecek. Abhazya'nın hem ticari ilişkiler hem de Türk kökenli vatandaşları nedeniyle Türkiye ile önemli bağları olduğunu hatırlatan Hötüç, *"Türk yönetimi bu konuda daha aktif bir rol oynamalı. Aksi durumda Türkiye Abhazya pazarını Rusya'ya kaptırır. şu anda Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı'ndan cevap bekliyoruz. Cevap alamamamız halinde ise Birleşmiş Milletler'in kapısını çalacağız"* açıklamasını yaptı.

şu anda 20 civarında Türk yatırımcının Abhazya'da bulunduğunu hatırlatan Hötüç, şöyle devam etti: *"Sadece Tamsaş adlı bir firma kömür işletmeciliği için 25 milyon dolarlık yatırım yaptı. Bunun dışında inşaat malzemelerinden tıbbi malzemelere, gıdadan yakıta kadar birçok ürün ithal ediliyor. Bu yatırımların zarar görmemesi gerek. Türk hükümeti artık bu konuyu çok ciddi biçimde ele almalı."*

*Rus bandralı gemi ile gideceğim*

Afro Star'ın şu anda yükü ile Poti Limanı'nda tutulduğunu belirten Reha üçüncüoğlu ise* "7 personelim haksız yere cezaevinde tutuluyor. Serbest bırakılmaları için 50 bin dolar isteniyor. Geminin iadesi için ise 500 bin dolarlık talepleri var. Türk devletinden çözüm bekliyoruz"* dedi. 15 yıldır hükümetin bu soruna çözüm bulmamış olmasının düşündürücü olduğunu belirten üçüncüoğlu, Rus gemilerinin ve Avrupalı gemilerin de aynı sulardan Abhazya'ya girdiğini ancak onlara dokunulmadığını söyledi.* "Cuma gününden bu yana hükümetten orduya kadar her tarafa yazı gönderdik. şu ana kadar arayıp da sizin sorununuzla ilgileniyoruz diyen çıkmadı" diyen üçüncüoğlu, "Bizim işimiz ticaret. Bundan vazgeçmeyeceğim. Eğer Türkiye çözüm bulmazsa Rus bandralı gemi ile Abhazya'ya gireceğim"* açıklamasını yaptı.


*Mallarınızı iade ediyoruz dediler, boş kutu verdiler*

Deha Coşan, 10 yıldır Abhazya'da iş yapıyor. Türkiye'den mobilya getirip Abhazya'da pazarlayan Coşan'ın mallarının bulunduğu gemilere 2 kez el konulmuş. 1996 ve 1997'de gerçekleşen saldırılar ve el koyma girişimi sonucunda 50 bin doların üzerinde zarar ettiğini açıklayan Deha Coşan, 1997'de başından geçen olayı şöyle anlattı: *"Bizim mallarımızın olduğu gemiye el koyduklarında girişimlerimiz sonucunda Birleşmiş Milletler müdahale etti. Bize mallarınızı iade ediyoruz diyerek karton kutular içinde parçalanmış ürünler gönderdiler. Gürcü yönetimi bu işi artık ticarete dökmüş durumda. Benzin, metal, hurda yükün değerine göre personel ve gemi için para talep ediliyor."*

*Gürcülerin elinden kurtulan tek temi Hacı Hüsnü Kaptan*

İsmet Güner ise 2004 yılında kaçırılan Hacı Hüsnü Kaptan adlı geminin kaptanlığını yapıyordu. Trabzon'dan yola çıkan gemiye Gürcü hücum botları tarafından silah zoruyla el konulduğunu anlatan İsmet Güner, "Gemilerde Abhazya'ya gidildiğine ait en ufak bir delil bulunduğu anda hiçbir şey yapamıyordunuz. Oradan alınmış bir sigara, Abhazya'ya ait en küçük bir işaret. Bizim gemimize de el koyduklarında Abhazyalılar bırakılmamız konusunda Gürcülere baskı uyguladılar. Sonuç alamayınca da Gürcistan'ın elektriğini kesmeye kadar vardırdılar. Hacı Hüsnü Kaptan gemisi Gürcülerin eline geçip serbest kalan tek gemi olma özelliği taşıyor.

*Abhazya'yı bugüne kadar iki ülke tanıdı*

Sovyetler Birliği'nin çözülmeye başladığı 1980'lerin sonlarında, Gürcistan'ın bağımsızlığa doğru yol aldığı süreçte, Abhazlar ile Gürcüler arasındaki gerilim iyice yükseldi. Pek çok Abhaz muhalif, Gürcistan'ın bağımsızlığını kazanması halinde Abhazya'nın da bağımsızlığını ilan etmesi hakkı bulunduğunu, bağımsız Gürcistan'da* "Gürcüleştirme"* politikalarının gündeme geleceğini ileri sürdü ve yaşanan gerginlik sonucunda Sovyet ordusu kontrolü sağlamak için Sohum'a girdi. Gelişmeler sonucunda Gürcistan, 6 Nisan 1991'de bağımsızlığını ilan ederken Abhazlar bağımsızlık için 1994'e kadar bekledi. şu anda sadece Rusya ve Nikaragua'nın tanıdığı Abhazya'ya 1995'den bu yana Gürcistan, Rusya ve Türkiye ambargo uygulamaya başladı. Ancak Rusya 2008'de ambargoyu kaldırdı. Türk ve Gürcü ambargosu sürüyor. 


*- Selma Bektaş - Referans -*

----------

